# wireless rtl8192se

## GarethAyres

I cant get the realtek  wireless card in a samsung n30 to start.

lspci output:

```

05:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8192 (rev 01)

```

lspci -n output:

```

05:00.0 10ec:8192 (rev 01)

```

lsmod output:

```

r8192se_pci           470177  0 

firmware_class          3969  8 r8192se_pci,tg3,aic94xx,libsas,qla2xxx,qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start output:

```

Starting wlan0

Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

Bringing up wlan0

  dhcp

   network interface wlan0 does not exist

  Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

```

80211 is ok in the kernel .config

```

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

# CONFIG_LIB80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

```

This is in dmesg bootup tho:

```

Linux kernel driver for RTL8192 based WLAN cards

Copyright (c) 2007-2008, Realsil Wlan Driver

it's 8192se driver Please select proper driver before install!!!!

```

Im thinking the module is loaded and im sure 10ec:8192 is the r8192se_pci, but i am unsure why it does not work.

Anyone got any ideas?

----------

## GarethAyres

I forgot to mention that I've unmasked and emerged the rtl8192se package in net-wireless

----------

## GarethAyres

Ah just spotted this twitter mesage:

https://twitter.com/#!/iluvpclinuxos/statuses/48442143118860288

Added rtl8192se kernel driver support to 2.6.38 kernel.

Guess i shoudl try updating to the 2.6.38 kernel ?

----------

## GarethAyres

ok 2.6.38-1 didnt work with Realtek 8192se stuff set  :Sad: 

----------

## GarethAyres

this is somewhat off topic, but ive also tried ubuntu desktop 10.10, ubuntu 11.04 (alpha) and fedora core with no luck with this wireless card now.

----------

## cach0rr0

 *GarethAyres wrote:*   

> ok 2.6.38-1 didnt work with Realtek 8192se stuff set 

 

Any errors from dmesg? (besides the one above - I'd be keen on seeing more extensive/verbose output)

Can you rmmod and modprobe it to generate new logging entries? 

Is the card visible in /proc/net/dev ? 

trying to figure out if it's time to give up on it being anything other than a driver issue, or if there's still  hope

----------

## murray!

I just upgraded to 2.6.38-gentoo-r8 and was able to regain functionality of my Lenovo x100e's wireless with the rtl8192se driver from Realtek's website.  Just installed and rebooted.  I'm not sure if your goal is to use the drivers supplied in portage, but everything works decent for me now.

----------

